
What Apple could do to improve the Touch Bar - tyrull
http://stephencoyle.net/touchbar
======
bluenose69
A Vim user here ... I just wish they had a conventional ESC key to the left of
the touchbar. (EDIT: wrote 'spacebar' at first)

